# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  JAPAN -  Spindle Shin-oh, Combo XY IKO -- [Đấu giá]

## passion

Chào anh em!  Rất thương tiếc, lưỡng lự nửa muốn bán, nửa lại không nhưng em cũng đành phải đưa 2 món đồ cực đẹp mà em yêu quý, nâng niu lên đấu giá. Hi vọng sẽ có người chủ mới cũng nâng niu 2 em nó!

*1. Spindle Shin-oh Japan, 3.7kW, 17400rpm, date 2010, 200V, 300Hz. 
*Khối lượng: 16kg, dài: 378mm, rộng(chiều ngang mặt đế):118mm. Khoảng cách từ mặt đế đến tâm gá dao: 60mm.

Hàng mới chưa qua sử dụng, nước sơn vẫn zin, chỉ bị trầy do thời gian và vận chuyển.
GIÁ KHỞI ĐIỂM: 6 triệu.






*2. Combo XY IKO Japan, hành trình 300x300mm.*
Trục X ray 15, visme 1610, Trục Y ray 20, visme 1610. Kích thước phủ bì: dài: 540mm (trục Y), rộng 500mm (trục X), cao 220mm. Khoảng cách 2 ray trục X: 125mm, trục Y: 170mm.

GIÁ KHỞI ĐIỂM: 6 triệu.






Cả 2 em này em đều rất quý, nâng niu, giữ kỹ. Mong 2 em sẽ về với chủ mới cũng biết nâng niu, trân trọng.

Thời gian đấu giá: Bắt đầu từ lúc bài đăng *đến 23h thứ 2 ngày 10/08/2015*. Bước giá: 100k. 
Quy định đối với người thắng cuộc, trong 2 ngày nếu người thắng không liên hệ thì kết quả đấu giá của người đó xem như bị hủy. Người trả giá cao tiếp theo sẽ tiếp tục có 2 ngày để nhận sản phẩm đấu giá. (Em rút kinh nghiệm các đợt đấu giá trước, anh em nếu thấy không phù hợp xin cứ cho ý kiến!)

Phương thức nhận hàng, em ở Thủ Đức, nếu được các bác có thể nhận hàng ở Thủ Đức - ĐH SPKT, hoặc quận 9. Các bác ở xa có thể nhờ người quen, anh em trên diễn đàn trung gian cho an tâm.
Xin cảm ơn!

----------


## ahdvip

không có giá bán luôn hả anh ^^, ghiền con sờ pín quá

----------


## passion

> không có giá bán luôn hả anh ^^, ghiền con sờ pín quá


Em tính để anh em cần thì vào đấu giá thôi anh. Như vậy cũng vui mà anh Đức.
Trước anh từng lấy 1 con tương tự như con này bên đại ca Sờ pín rồi mà vẫn ham à a  :Big Grin:  . Thực sự em cũng ghiền lắm, mà để nhìn thôi thì phí phạm quá.

----------


## Tuấn

5 chục cụ xem roài mà chưa cụ nào đấu giá là sao nhỉ ? spin mới cong kìa.
Chiên gia dd mình đâu hết roài nhỉ ? vào oánh giá phát cho các em nó chóng đi kìa  :Smile: 

( mà em không hiểu, 2 bộ này gần được con máy rồi mà cụ chủ bán đi, kể cũng tiếc thật )

----------


## passion

> ( mà em không hiểu, 2 bộ này gần được con máy rồi mà cụ chủ bán đi, kể cũng tiếc thật )


Dạ, bán đi cũng rất thương xót bác ơi.

Bổ sung thông tin là bộ Combo nặng tầm >40kg. Bộ này dùng mấy cảm biến giới hạn hành trình là cảm biến chữ U omron. Em có loại này, sẽ lắp lên cho anh em!

----------


## ahdvip

> 5 chục cụ xem roài mà chưa cụ nào đấu giá là sao nhỉ ? spin mới cong kìa.
> Chiên gia dd mình đâu hết roài nhỉ ? vào oánh giá phát cho các em nó chóng đi kìa 
> 
> ( mà em không hiểu, 2 bộ này gần được con máy rồi mà cụ chủ bán đi, kể cũng tiếc thật )


tại tới tối mai nên anh em đang rình đó anh, quăng sớm giá nó đội cao, kakaka. chờ phút chót rồi coi

----------


## ahdvip

> Em tính để anh em cần thì vào đấu giá thôi anh. Như vậy cũng vui mà anh Đức.
> Trước anh từng lấy 1 con tương tự như con này bên đại ca Sờ pín rồi mà vẫn ham à a  . Thực sự em cũng ghiền lắm, mà để nhìn thôi thì phí phạm quá.


con đó em có được xài đâu. Hiện tại chưa có con sờ pín nào ra hồn hết anh ơi, hic.

----------


## passion

Anh Đức nhầm rồi. Tới thứ 2 tuần sau 10/08 mà.

----------


## ahdvip

> Anh Đức nhầm rồi. Tới thứ 2 tuần sau 10/08 mà.


trời, anh để thời gian gì mà lâu thế, vậy thì còn lâu nữa mấy đại ca mới bay vào  :Big Grin:

----------

passion

----------


## conga

Bộ XY giống bộ của huy thế nhỉ, chưa có ai trả giá kìa...hiuhiu. đồ ngon mà

----------

mrcao86

----------


## Huudong

Vậy là chú cũng buông ak? kaka

----------


## passion

> Vậy là chú cũng buông ak? kaka


Buông thì không hẳn là buông đâu anh ơi! Điều kiện chưa cho phép, anh chờ một ngày sẽ thấy máy của em, chỉ sợ sẽ hơi lâu vì em vẫn còn đam mê khác nữa mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

chơi 1 lần 2 bộ phải không chú , em chơi 1 phát trước 12 tr.

----------


## passion

> chơi 1 lần 2 bộ phải không chú , em chơi 1 phát trước 12 tr.


Đấu riêng từng món nhé anh Nam CNC.
Thanks đại ca Sờ pín đã khởi động.

----------


## thuhanoi

Ola có người khởi động rồi 1. 6100K / 2 6100K

----------


## Vincent

con sinoh đó kẹp dao lớn nhất là bao nhiêu thế bác ?

----------


## passion

> con sinoh đó kẹp dao lớn nhất là bao nhiêu thế bác ?


Con này hình như gá dao 16mm. Em cũng không rành cho lắm, em spindle này nếu được thì xin vài lời của chuyên gia Nam CNC thì anh em sẽ rõ hơn ạ!
Thanks!

----------


## ducduy9104

Con này 3.7kW tưởng to lắm ai dè nhỏ xíu, chắc công lực cũng ghê gớm. Dân đen không có lúa đành lót dép ngồi hóng mấy đại gia bao gái vậy  :Big Grin: 

P/s: Góp ý bác chủ chụp thêm cái nãn spindle để anh em hốt cho lẹ.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Con này 3.7kW tưởng to lắm ai dè nhỏ xíu, chắc công lực cũng ghê gớm. Dân đen không có lúa đành lót dép ngồi hóng mấy đại gia bao gái vậy 
> 
> P/s: Góp ý bác chủ chụp thêm cái nãn spindle để anh em hốt cho lẹ.


Cùng công suất, tốc độ càng cao xác càng nhỏ và có Xu hướng dài ra theo quy luật  :Big Grin:

----------

ducduy9104, passion

----------


## Nam CNC

con này 3.7kw , xài ER25 , full metal . Em ham hố thôi chứ spindle thì hơi bị thừa hehehe , cứ thấy là ham , không thiếu tiền thì cứ chơi, nhưng em đã có sẵn giá cao nhất trong đầu , vượt quá không chơi.

em, này 3 bạc đạn , nhưng không thấy vú mỡ nên khả năng là 3 bạc 6xxx , đúng theo là 6206+6006+6004 đít... còn dữ thì em nó 7206C+7006C+7004C, nhưng tốc độ cao như vầy thì em nghĩ khả năng cao là serie 7xxxC.

@thuhanoi , hãng này hơi lạ cùng xác em này có 1.5kw , 2.2kw và to nhất là 3.7kw , chỉ khác nhau chiều dài tầm 15mm mỗi công suất 


bác chủ đưa ra 2 món , nhưng đấu từng món rất khó cho anh em theo dõi và đưa ra giá chính xác theo từng món , vì cũng có thể anh nào đó chơi 1 món , còn món còn lại ế qua trang khác thì có mà đọc từ đầu đến cuối mới biết thì chán thiệt.

--- thời gian đấu dài quá em hơi nản , ghi nhớ đến sát ngày chơi tiếp ,  có người ra giá rồi kể như bác chủ không thể rút chân hahahaha.

----------

passion

----------


## passion

Em để thời gian hơi lâu để những anh em bận không vào được thì có nhiều thời gian, không sau lại tiếc là không thấy hàng cần.
Tình hình này thì chắc tới mấy hôm cuối mới đông vui thật.
Còn giá từng món em có thể cập nhật thường xuyên cho anh em tiện theo dõi cũng ok.

Giá hiện tại là: 1/ Spindle 6.100k, 2/ Combo XY 6.100k. (Đang thuộc về bác thuhanoi).

----------


## ducduy9104

> con này 3.7kw , xài ER25 , full metal . Em ham hố thôi chứ spindle thì hơi bị thừa hehehe , cứ thấy là ham , không thiếu tiền thì cứ chơi, nhưng em đã có sẵn giá cao nhất trong đầu , vượt quá không chơi.
> 
> em, này 3 bạc đạn , nhưng không thấy vú mỡ nên khả năng là 3 bạc 6xxx , đúng theo là 6206+6006+6004 đít... còn dữ thì em nó 7206C+7006C+7004C, nhưng tốc độ cao như vầy thì em nghĩ khả năng cao là serie 7xxxC.
> 
> @thuhanoi , hãng này hơi lạ cùng xác em này có 1.5kw , 2.2kw và to nhất là 3.7kw , chỉ khác nhau chiều dài tầm 15mm mỗi công suất 
> 
> 
> bác chủ đưa ra 2 món , nhưng đấu từng món rất khó cho anh em theo dõi và đưa ra giá chính xác theo từng món , vì cũng có thể anh nào đó chơi 1 món , còn món còn lại ế qua trang khác thì có mà đọc từ đầu đến cuối mới biết thì chán thiệt.
> 
> --- thời gian đấu dài quá em hơi nản , ghi nhớ đến sát ngày chơi tiếp ,  có người ra giá rồi kể như bác chủ không thể rút chân hahahaha.


Em không lầm thì cái vú mỡ nằm trên đầu ,ở bức ảnh đầu, chỗ con ốc cấy. Có ốc lock đầu thì chắc là bạc 7 rồi.

----------


## Nam CNC

thân thì gia công như nhau , nếu bạc 6xxx thì dùng ốc che lại không cần vú mỡ , bạc 7 thì hãng luôn gắn vú mỡ , ốc lock bạc thì dòng này con nào cũng có .

----------


## tiinicat

Mình đấu giá combo XY = 6.2 triệu

----------

passion

----------


## Nam CNC

spinde 6.2tr , bàn XY 6.3tr .... đã mở màn thì phải đuổi cùng giết tận , spindle có bạc 6xxx thì mình về chế biến lại cũng không khó khăn lắm với nam sờ ....

----------

passion

----------


## tiinicat

Theo anh Nam sờ... combo XY 6.4 triệu

----------


## onion

Thích cả hai nhưng chỉ gom lực đấu được có 1 em, theo 6.5tr trúng con nào cũng được nhé

----------


## passion

> Thích cả hai nhưng chỉ gom lực đấu được có 1 em, theo 6.5tr trúng con nào cũng được nhé


Đấu riêng 2 món nhé các bác!

Bác onion đấu con nào phải nói rõ. Đấu riêng từng món, không thể trúng con nào cũng được nhé bác!

----------


## onion

Bác làm khó rồi, ráp máy cần 2 cái đó nhưng trước mắt chỉ ôm 1 cái, nên đấu vậy chứ. Nhỡ có trường hợp được cả 2 món, trường hợp k dc món nào thì sao? Đấu chung giá con cao con thấp thì hụt con cao thì em còn hên xui được con thấp chứ

----------


## passion

> Bác làm khó rồi, ráp máy cần 2 cái đó nhưng trước mắt chỉ ôm 1 cái, nên đấu vậy chứ. Nhỡ có trường hợp được cả 2 món, trường hợp k dc món nào thì sao? Đấu chung giá con cao con thấp thì hụt con cao thì em còn hên xui được con thấp chứ


Không được bác ơi, em quy ước vậy rồi, như vậy mới vui, anh em phải xác định trước, chứ không thì đâu vui nữa.
Bác vui lòng chọn món đấu giá, không coi như bác đưa giá không hiệu lực. Bác thông cảm!
Thanks!

----------


## onion

theo 6.5tr bộ XY

----------


## passion

Em tính để thời gian đấu giá lâu cho anh em không lên diễn đàn thường xuyên có thể biết về cuộc đấu giá, mà hình như em đã để thời gian hơi bị lâu quá thì phải!
Chắc anh em đều chờ tới hôm cuối 10/08 mới ra tay  :Big Grin: 

Cập nhật tình hình hiện tại:
Spindle đang thuộc về bác Nam CNC : 6tr2, Bộ XY thuộc về bác onion : 6tr5
Thanks!

----------


## vanlam1102

tạt nước theo mưa, e theo em spindle 6tr5

----------


## Nam CNC

spindle 6.3tr thôi , bước tiến từng bước 100K.

----------


## passion

> spindle 6.3tr thôi , bước tiến từng bước 100K.


Mỗi người đấu giá sao cho bước là bội số của 100k thì phù hợp chứ anh Nam sờ pín.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mỗi người đấu giá sao cho bước là bội số của 100k thì phù hợp chứ anh Nam sờ pín.


Trong quy định không có chữ bội số mà bác, vì vậy bước giá là 100K - bút sa gà chết rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## passion

> Trong quy định không có chữ bội số mà bác, vì vậy bước giá là 100K - bút sa gà chết rồi


Dạ, không có vấn đề gì cả anh ạ, tại em thấy đấu giá thì như vậy, bước giá là mốc tối thiểu để mọi người đấu mà.
Nhưng nếu hiểu vậy cũng ok, vậy thì giá đấu theo bước mỗi lần đấu +100k  :Big Grin:

----------


## tiinicat

Nếu lấy bước 100k thì sẽ không công bằng cho người bán và người mua.... trường hợp hên xui sẽ xảy ra lúc chót và nếu vậy chẳng có lý do để đấu giá từ bây giờ.

----------

passion

----------


## passion

> Nếu lấy bước 100k thì sẽ không công bằng cho người bán và người mua.... trường hợp hên xui sẽ xảy ra lúc chót và nếu vậy chẳng có lý do để đấu giá từ bây giờ.


Vâng, em cũng đồng ý với ý kiến của bác tiinicat. Giá mọi người đấu chỉ cần tròn (chia hết cho 100k) là hợp lệ. Không phải người sau chỉ được đưa giá cao hơn 100k so với người đấu trước. Giá đưa ra sẽ do người tham gia quyết định với quy định là tròn - chia hết cho 100k và lớn hơn người đưa giá trước.

Sẽ có trường hợp có bác không thể cứ ngồi canh anh em đưa giá rồi đưa giá theo, mà chỉ có thể đưa giá một vài lần, với mức giá mà bác đó nghĩ là phù hợp và đủ để chiến thắng chẳng hạn. Vậy nên các bác cứ đấu giá như những lần đấu giá trước nhé.

Thân!

Hiện tại, spindle đang thuộc về bác vanlam1102 với giá 6tr5, bộ xy thuộc về bác onion vói giá 6tr5.

----------


## ahdvip

đấu giá nó có cái hấp dẫn của nó là ở chỗ phải theo dõi rồi cạnh tranh từng mức giá, mỗi bài post nó có thời gian cả, còn ai vào chơi đấu giá mà quăng 1 cái khỏi cần quan tâm thì thôi chứ chơi cái gì, mà cho trường hợp nào đi nữa thì phút chót vẫn xảy ra như thường. 
Nếu chủ thớt sợ bị hố hoặc thấy muốn chắc ăn thì thôi cho 1 cái giá chót cho bác nào ko rãnh mà muốn mua thì vào bụp 1 phát xong cho rồi, bác đưa đấu giá mà em thấy hình như sợ hố  :Big Grin:  hay sao mà cứ thấy lo lo, với lại quăng cái thời gian xa tít mù khơi.

----------


## passion

> đấu giá nó có cái hấp dẫn của nó là ở chỗ phải theo dõi rồi cạnh tranh từng mức giá, mỗi bài post nó có thời gian cả, còn ai vào chơi đấu giá mà quăng 1 cái khỏi cần quan tâm thì thôi chứ chơi cái gì, mà cho trường hợp nào đi nữa thì phút chót vẫn xảy ra như thường. 
> Nếu chủ thớt sợ bị hố hoặc thấy muốn chắc ăn thì thôi cho 1 cái giá chót cho bác nào ko rãnh mà muốn mua thì vào bụp 1 phát xong cho rồi, bác đưa đấu giá mà em thấy hình như sợ hố  hay sao mà cứ thấy lo lo, với lại quăng cái thời gian xa tít mù khơi.


Anh Đức nói em đem lên đấu giá mà sợ hố thì quá lời rồi, đấu giá thì cái giá mình không làm chủ được nên nó mới hấp dẫn, mới thấy vui, em đem luôn cái giá để bán ngay thì còn gì là đấu giá nữa đâu. Anh em cứ thoải mái nhé!
Nếu mà đấu giá cho 1 sản phẩm sản xuất hàng loạt thì còn cho cái giá mà như anh nói ai thích thì vào bụp 1 cái xong được, còn đấu giá sản phẩm như thế này thì em thấy như vậy không hay lắm!
Ý kiến riêng của em như vậy thôi, anh em cứ vui vẻ, thoải mái! 
Chúc vui!
Thân!

----------


## tiinicat

Đọc comment các bác mình thây ai cũng có lý của mình,cái nào cũng co cái đúng hết bác. Các bác có đồng ý việc thay đổi cách đấu giá theo bước hay bội số sẽ ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến cách anh em đấu giá và kết qua cuộc đấu giá.
Nên quan trọng chủ threat thôi,bác muốn đấu kiểu nào... 
Đấu giá là đấu về giá,sẽ có nhiều biến thể ...dù là cuối cùng bác nào giá cao sẽ thắng!

----------


## CKD

Xen ngang xíu.
Thường thì đấu giá chẵng có bước gía hay bội gì. Nhưng như thế dẫn đến tình trạng _giá = giá trước + 1vnd_. Như thế thì vẫn hợp lệ nhưng lại vô nghĩa.
Do đó, để tránh tình trạng trên thì thường có đề nghị bước giá. Tức *giá = giá trước + X * bước giá* với X là một số nguyên dương bất kì. Hay nói cách khác giá là bội số của bước giá.

Thường hơn thì chỉ khống chế đơn vị. Ví dụ vnd, k, 10k, 100k, 1000k. Tức giá đấu sẽ được nhân cho đơn vị quy định khi thanh toán.

Riêng trường hợp của anh Nam, là do ảnh muốn như thế và có ghi rỏ, quy định ở ngay đầu chủ đề.

----------

passion

----------


## phuongmd

> Xen ngang xíu.
> Thường thì đấu giá chẵng có bước gía hay bội gì. Nhưng như thế dẫn đến tình trạng _giá = giá trước + 1vnd_. Như thế thì vẫn hợp lệ nhưng lại vô nghĩa.
> Do đó, để tránh tình trạng trên thì thường có đề nghị bước giá. Tức *giá = giá trước + X * bước giá* với X là một số nguyên dương bất kì. Hay nói cách khác giá là bội số của bước giá.
> 
> Thường hơn thì chỉ khống chế đơn vị. Ví dụ vnd, k, 10k, 100k, 1000k. Tức giá đấu sẽ được nhân cho đơn vị quy định khi thanh toán.
> 
> Riêng trường hợp của anh Nam, là do ảnh muốn như thế và có ghi rỏ, quy định ở ngay đầu chủ đề.


Thầy biểu mình ko hạp với màu trắng kia cho lắm nhưng cũng theo chiếc spindle phát cho vui *X = 6*

----------


## Nam CNC

haha đại gia PhươngMD đã vào , em thì tưởng bác thích chơi từng bước nhích như em nên cứ cà nhích cà nhích , 

---- Xin bác chủ thớt xác nhận rõ cho em 2 điều , thứ nhất collet có đúng ER25 hay không hay bác gắn đại vào vì  bước ren giống và góc côn cũng gần giống ? 
---- Bạc đạn là 7xxxC P4 NT hay chỉ là 6xxx ? nếu 6xxx thì em rút lui không chơi tiếp.

Nếu xác nhận rõ thì em sẽ có bước giá 8tr chơi tới cùng với các bác.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hình như bác chủ ở SG thì phải. Rãnh rãnh thì mang qua cho bác Nam sơ-pín khám cho là ngon lành, anh em tin tưởng hơn, dc giá hơn :d. 
Con spin này bác Nam nhiêˋu kinh nghiệm roài, có giá trâˋn roài thì khó cho bác chủ bán dc giá cao hơn nên chơˋ khám xong tính típ  :Big Grin: 
Bộ XY hình như bác Huy trà đá cnc cung câ´p thì phải  :Big Grin:

----------


## phuongmd

chiếc spin có lẽ phải mở đít khám cho nó chắc
đấu cho nó sát

----------


## Nam CNC

em không làm dịch vụ khám bệnh đâu , vì tháo đít ra sao mà tháo , tháo ốc quạt , tháo ốc nắp , tháo ốc chặn bạc , vướng dây điện , thôi cho em xin , cho nó còn zin đi. Thôi em xin rút lui , không thấy núm vú mỡ em sợ , bị chết vài lần nên ngán rồi.


Sẵn đây bộ XY khung máy vật liệu gì ? thanh trượt chỉ có 2 rãnh bi thôi phải không ? cấp chính xác bao nhiêu ? thêm nhiều thông tin càng tốt , chứ đấu giá đã bỏ giá là phải lấy , mong thông tin cụ thể thì anh em bỏ giá tiếp sẽ tin tưởng , chứ thiếu thông tin anh em huỷ kèo có nhiều lí do từ chối à.

----------


## ahdvip

> em không làm dịch vụ khám bệnh đâu , vì tháo đít ra sao mà tháo , tháo ốc quạt , tháo ốc nắp , tháo ốc chặn bạc , vướng dây điện , thôi cho em xin , cho nó còn zin đi. Thôi em xin rút lui , không thấy núm vú mỡ em sợ , bị chết vài lần nên ngán rồi.
> 
> 
> Sẵn đây bộ XY khung máy vật liệu gì ? thanh trượt chỉ có 2 rãnh bi thôi phải không ? cấp chính xác bao nhiêu ? thêm nhiều thông tin càng tốt , chứ đấu giá đã bỏ giá là phải lấy , mong thông tin cụ thể thì anh em bỏ giá tiếp sẽ tin tưởng , chứ thiếu thông tin anh em huỷ kèo có nhiều lí do từ chối à.


Con này bạc 6xxx là chắc rồi, giờ mở ra mất zin nữa thì anh em bỏ hết à, kakaka

----------


## hung1706

Em thấy trên mặt bên con spin có cái bảng thông số. Bác chủ chụp phát cho dễ đuổi hình bắt giá  :Big Grin: 
Con này xài ER là quá ngon, dễ thay collet chứ con nhà em phải kẹp thêm cán ER11 nhìn dị dị sao đấy nhưng mà chạy cứ phà phà hehe.
Bộ XY em đoán là khung nhôm hay xài ốc inox. Chứ nếu khung thép thì màu đen là hơi đẹp àh nha. Mà khung dày dày cỡ đó thì...gần 70 80kg chứ hổng đùa dc đâu. Ray IKO theo hình em đoán là 2 rãnh bi lớn (để ý hình cuối).

----------


## Ga con

> em không làm dịch vụ khám bệnh đâu , vì tháo đít ra sao mà tháo , tháo ốc quạt , tháo ốc nắp , tháo ốc chặn bạc , vướng dây điện , thôi cho em xin , cho nó còn zin đi. Thôi em xin rút lui , không thấy núm vú mỡ em sợ , bị chết vài lần nên ngán rồi.
> .


Đâu cần đâu anh, theo e thì chỉ cần tháo 4 con ốc phía trước, mở cái nắp bích trước ra zòm vào là biết bạc gì liền mà. Cùng lắm là thêm hộp sơn trắng là như zin ngay  :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------


## passion

Collet đang gắn là YCC 13, còn bạc đạn mấy em chưa biết chính xác, vì nó còn zin, em không muốn động chạm, mở ra cho lắm!
Em cũng hơi buồn chút vì các bác hình như tại em người lạ mà không thoải mái cho lắm, các bác không biết em, nhưng em đã theo dõi diễn đàn và những chiếc máy của các bác cũng như những bài viết của các bác từ lâu, xem và học hỏi được nhiều điều. Chỉ là vẫn chưa có điều kiện làm chiếc đầu tiên của mình, chưa có sản phẩm để anh em giao lưu. Em vẫn luôn luôn theo dõi thường xuyên diễn đàn.

Bộ XY thì cân nặng hơn 40kg, khung nhôm. Ray 2 rãnh bi, cấp chính xác bao nhiêu thì em cũng không rõ nữa.
Hình thông số spindle


Nếu các anh em thấy không an tâm chất lượng, không thích, nếu được em xin phép dừng cuộc đấu giá, giữ lại cả 2 món có được không ạ? Em rất tiếc khi đem 2 món này lên đấu giá, mà xong có vẻ anh em cũng không ủng hộ mấy, em lỡ đưa chân rồi, nếu các bác đồng ý em xin được giữ lại 2 món của mình. 

Thân !

----------


## Nam CNC

YCC 13 , như vậy gá dao tối đa là 13mm tương đương ER 20 , bộ đang gá chắc là ER , vì nút YCC không có kiểu dáng này, bộ YCC 13 không hiếm , vào quận 8 chắc có khá nhiều.

À minh lưu ý , đã đưa ra không rút lại , mình muốn xác nhận rõ thông tin để còn đấu tiếp, những anh em đưa ra giá sao bạn không nghĩ cho họ.  Những người bình luận lời ra vào là chuyện hàng ngày , ai mua cứ mua , ai nói cứ nói.

Em biết rõ thông tin collet và bạc đạn để tính được cái giá cuối cùng cho cuộc chơi thôi , như YCC 13 1 bộ thì tầm 1-1.5tr , thêm collet khác thì tầm 300-400K/1cái. Bạc đạn thì hơi khó chịu , hàng mới em không dám đụng , hàng cũ thì 1 bộ thay hết tầm 1tr . Do đó em muốn biết chính xác là bạc đạn gì , nếu 7xxx , em chơi 8-10tr , còn 6 thì em chỉ chấp nhận đến 7 tr thôi.


Tiếp tục em 6.7 tr cho spindle.

----------


## ahdvip

> Collet đang gắn là YCC 13, còn bạc đạn mấy em chưa biết chính xác, vì nó còn zin, em không muốn động chạm, mở ra cho lắm!
> Em cũng hơi buồn chút vì các bác hình như tại em người lạ mà không thoải mái cho lắm, các bác không biết em, nhưng em đã theo dõi diễn đàn và những chiếc máy của các bác cũng như những bài viết của các bác từ lâu, xem và học hỏi được nhiều điều. Chỉ là vẫn chưa có điều kiện làm chiếc đầu tiên của mình, chưa có sản phẩm để anh em giao lưu. Em vẫn luôn luôn theo dõi thường xuyên diễn đàn.
> 
> Bộ XY thì cân nặng hơn 40kg, khung nhôm. Ray 2 rãnh bi, cấp chính xác bao nhiêu thì em cũng không rõ nữa.
> Hình thông số spindle
> 
> 
> Nếu các anh em thấy không an tâm chất lượng, không thích, nếu được em xin phép dừng cuộc đấu giá, giữ lại cả 2 món có được không ạ? Em rất tiếc khi đem 2 món này lên đấu giá, mà xong có vẻ anh em cũng không ủng hộ mấy, em lỡ đưa chân rồi, nếu các bác đồng ý em xin được giữ lại 2 món của mình. 
> 
> Thân !


thì như em đã nói là anh cho cái thời gian xa quá nên mọi người đâu có vội đấu giá, mà ko vội đấu giá nên có thời gian để soi nhiều hơn. Bình thường thôi anh ơi, hàng ngon dở gì chưa biết chứ đưa lên phải chuẩn bị tinh thần chinh chiến trước  :Wink: , mấy lần em bán đồ cũng bị chém tào lao cho tơi tả ra đó thôi, kakaka

----------


## passion

Em cũng hiểu, không phải em chỉ nghĩ cho bản thân em, chỉ tại vì em cũng rất nâng niu 2 em này, em buồn lắm khi phải tiễn ra đi chứ, mà em mới lần đầu, em lại không có nhiều kinh nghiệm, em bị anh em chém làm em lại buồn thêm. 
 Em xin lỗi, sẽ rút kinh nghiệm. Chúc anh em vui vẻ! 
Còn về collet nếu anh em cần em có thể nhờ tìm cho anh em! 
Thanks!

----------


## emptyhb

> Em cũng hiểu, không phải em chỉ nghĩ cho bản thân em, chỉ tại vì em cũng rất nâng niu 2 em này, em buồn lắm khi phải tiễn ra đi chứ, mà em mới lần đầu, em lại không có nhiều kinh nghiệm, em bị anh em chém làm em lại buồn thêm. 
>  Em xin lỗi, sẽ rút kinh nghiệm. Chúc anh em vui vẻ! 
> Còn về collet nếu anh em cần em có thể nhờ tìm cho anh em! 
> Thanks!


Bác để thời gian lâu quá lại bảo anh em không tham gia nhiều, nếu bác để 2 ngày xem, khối bác cần, giá tăng vùn vụt ngay. Nhanh chóng cho cả 2 bên.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Thật ra đấu giá thì 3 ngày là vừa rồi, để càng lâu càng làm biếng bid, em ngày xưa chuyên đấu giá trên 5giay gặp đồ vừa ý mà thời gian dài quá cũng làm biếng theo, giá trị món hàng ai cũng biết, ai cũng muốn có dc nên chắc chắn là ko có chuyện giá bèo  :Smile:

----------


## unitec

> YCC 13 , như vậy gá dao tối đa là 13mm tương đương ER 20 , bộ đang gá chắc là ER , vì nút YCC không có kiểu dáng này, bộ YCC 13 không hiếm , vào quận 8 chắc có khá nhiều.
> 
> À minh lưu ý , đã đưa ra không rút lại , mình muốn xác nhận rõ thông tin để còn đấu tiếp, những anh em đưa ra giá sao bạn không nghĩ cho họ.  Những người bình luận lời ra vào là chuyện hàng ngày , ai mua cứ mua , ai nói cứ nói.
> 
> Em biết rõ thông tin collet và bạc đạn để tính được cái giá cuối cùng cho cuộc chơi thôi , như YCC 13 1 bộ thì tầm 1-1.5tr , thêm collet khác thì tầm 300-400K/1cái. Bạc đạn thì hơi khó chịu , hàng mới em không dám đụng , hàng cũ thì 1 bộ thay hết tầm 1tr . Do đó em muốn biết chính xác là bạc đạn gì , nếu 7xxx , em chơi 8-10tr , còn 6 thì em chỉ chấp nhận đến 7 tr thôi.
> 
> 
> Tiếp tục em 6.7 tr cho spindle.


- con này 3,7kw, thì có con biến tần nào 220v mà 3,7kw không đang phân vân quá. 
- diễn đàn này hàng khủng như này là hiếm.

----------


## dungct

> Thật ra đấu giá thì 3 ngày là vừa rồi, để càng lâu càng làm biếng bid, em ngày xưa chuyên đấu giá trên 5giay gặp đồ vừa ý mà thời gian dài quá cũng làm biếng theo, giá trị món hàng ai cũng biết, ai cũng muốn có dc nên chắc chắn là ko có chuyện giá bèo


Thật ra bác ơi, bác chủ thớt để thời gian dài la muốn giá đấu được cao chứ mà đấu kiểu như +100k thì ba ngày bác ấy vừa bán vừa khóc. Mà với cách nói chuyện kiểu này thì đến cuối cùng giá ko được như bác ấy muốn thì cũng sẽ có " anh hùng ẩn dật" đưa cái giá trên mây để bảo toàn quân số hehe.

Mà dạo này diễn đàn toàn người " BÁN KHÔNG MUỐN BÁN, MUA KHÔNG MUỐN MUA" Dư thì đừng mua cho người khác mua, chứ ngồi đó mà kêu không thèm thì cứ tham gia định giá làm gì cho " tốn bài viết"

----------


## Nam CNC

ây da , tự nhiên bác Dungct đâu nhảy vào cũng làm anh hùng chém tá lả ở đây vậy ta ? nói kiểu này là nói em rồi , lập cái nick mới chém em làm chi , cứ rõ ràng thì phải sợ gì , em thích đụng chạm chứ không thích quánh lộn. Dư thì em dư , thiếu thì vẫn thiếu , thích là em mua , còn đây là đấu giá , bác chủ muốn bán được cái giá đúng với giá trị em nó mà. Em nói thiệt đã đưa hàng ngon lên đây thì chỉ có mấy anh em dư tiền hiểu giá trị mua thôi, còn so sánh hàng TQ thì em xin , còn ít tiền năn nỉ em cũng xin , vì được con spindle ngon mà mấy thứ còn lại nó bèo thì cũng không ổn. Xin lỗi em nói thật.

Hiện tại em vẫn là người nắm nó trong tay nhé , anh nào mạnh hơn cứ giật nó từ tay em.

----------


## dungct

Hàng của mình thì kêu bán 1x triệu. Còn của người ta cao hơn của mình thì trả 7 triệu. Bó tay sự đời, mới có mấy câu mà xuất hiện cả " lũ làng " bợ mông với nâng bi cho đại ca.
Bác NamCNC ơi, có ai nói gì bác đâu. Bác công nhận mình dư tiền thì đưa cái giá cao cho mấy thằng em nó nể.

----------


## inhainha

Nhưng mà bác Nam CNC định giá sản phẩm trong topic đấu giá của người khác là không fair lắm. Bác làm điều này sẽ vô tình định hướng người mua theo giá mong muốn của bác. Ở trang 5giay, bất cứ còm có tính chất dìm hàng hoặc định giá trong trang đấu giá của người khác là bị ban nick đấy.

----------


## Khoa C3

Làm tý giai điệu hạ nhiệt nào các cụ.

----------


## hung1706

Hình như có gì đó không ổn. 
1- Hàng ngon thì cho em xin cái "thông số kỹ thuật" rõ ràng + cho luôn cái giá 10tr hay 12tr chứ cần chi đấu giá. Bao test bao đổi trả thì khối thằng bay vào mà húp. Chẳng hạn như cụ có tiền thì cụ húp 8tr đi rồi cụ bán lại 10tr 12tr là cụ có lời rồi còn gì cụ nhỉ, sao cụ không âm thầm mà húp cho lành ? Cụ cứ ngỡ bỏ cục tiền ra mua đồ về là chạy phà phà chắc ? 

2- Cụ biết gì mà bợ mông và nâng bi khi uy tín của cụ chỉ vỏn vẹn 2 bài viết (2 bài đều chửi om sòm thì ai xem ra gì)? Người ta có nhu cầu nhưng ếu có tiền, hỏi thăm kỹ lưỡng để liệu cơm gắp Tôm Hùm thì cụ bảo nâng bi rồi dìm hàng này nọ. Tớ dìm hàng, tớ có hàng rẻ mà mua, cụ có tiền thì bay vào mà nẫng tay trên có phải ngon hơn không nhỉ? Cụ la um sùm hàng ngon lên chi cho bác chủ thấy bán hố rồi đóng topic, mai mốt bán chục tr thì cụ ngồi xỗm cụ cười khà khà chắc? 

Cụ có lòng thì cho xin cái giá của đại gia bay vào mà hốt cả chùm bi với lông thì thiên hạ mới nể cụ àh.

Em có quan tâm bộ XY từ bên thegioicnc of bác trà đá nhưng thôi không tham gia sợ bảo dìm hàng bác chủ để hưởng lợi. Em sợ miệng thiên hạ lắm  :Big Grin: 
Em xin lỗi bác chủ topic vì tính khí em có sao nói vậy. Chúc bác bán dc giá !!!

----------


## thuhanoi

Hihiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, cụ chủ đã thả cửa, ai khoáy thì vào nhé, mình thì chờ đến phút chót thả một quả bom chơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## dungct

> Hihiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, cụ chủ đã thả cửa, ai khoáy thì vào nhé, mình thì chờ đến phút chót thả một quả bom chơi


Nếu cứ hành sự như bác thì mọi chuyện chẳng có một điều gì phàn nàn cả. Có điều kiện thì chơi, chứ mua bán mà vào chê "thúi" rồi định giá bèo , chê không mua này nọ trong khi ngồi ngó tới ngó lui. Tuyên bố hầm hồ thì đưa ra cai giá coi cho được.

@hung : Cái gì bác ko mua được thì người khác mua rồi làm gì là quyền của chủ sở hữu. Bác suốt ngày đi "nâng bi" làm cho đại ca vui không hà, buồn cho bác.

 Bức xúc thì nói vậy thôi, chứ chẳng liên quan gì đến bác chủ thớt cả.

----------


## passion

Em không nghĩ tự nhiên topic đấu giá mà lại có lời qua lại không hay thế này!
Còn chuyện em suy nghĩ bị hố hay gì đó rồi đóng topic là em cam kết sẽ không có. Đã lỡ đưa chân rồi thì phải theo tới cùng. Món hàng đối với em là khủng, còn với mọi người thì tùy quan điểm mỗi người.
Thú thật là có mấy bác gọi điện hỏi em cho cái giá bán luôn. Nhưng em đã đưa lên đấu giá rồi nên em sẽ để anh em đấu giá như những lần đấu giá trước của diễn đàn!
Anh em cứ vui vẻ, thoải mái, có không hài lòng gì nhau cũng bỏ qua, vì ai ở đây chắc đều có chung niềm đam mê cả mà!
Thân!

----------


## Nam CNC

em đây , luật không quy định thì em không phạm quy , em có quyền nói nhưng những lời nói của em là sự thật , không có gì là dìm hàng. Trong khi đó bác dungct bạn làm được gì khi chỉ viết  có 3 bài viết đi gây chuyện với người khác... bác gây chuyện thì không tốt cho việc đấu giá , em đang tự hỏi bác làm vậy có dụng ý gì.

Bác inhainha hãy nhớ , chẳng có gì nên hay không nên , em làm em tự chịu trách nhiệm , việc nên là đừng nên nhận xét về người khác khi chưa hiểu rõ, những bác không đấu giá thì đừng nhận xét ngoài lề lung tung.

việc em dư tiền , đánh giá sản phẩm là việc của em , ai cũng hiểu con spindle này xuất xứ từ đâu , dòng này đặc tính ra sao , công lực nó như thế nào , không phải em nói gì thì nói ai cũng tin , việc dư tiền và đưa ra cái giá thì em đâu phải thằng khờ đưa cái giá trên trời làm gì , em vẫn nâng đều đặn đấy chứ , các bác phải hiểu em này không ngon em mua làm gì .

dư thì dư spindle không ngon , chứ spindle ngon em vẫn thiếu , em từng bán spindle 1x chai vậy cứ căn cứ đó các bác chơi tới tới nóc giá em bán luôn đi cho chủ thớt vui nào .

Giá thấp hay cao là do thị trường quyết định , em đề ra 6.7tr xem tới sát giờ nó tăng bao nhiêu nhé , em chỉ biết đây là giá chạy đà của em , còn em chạy bao nhiêu là quyền của em, em là dân làm ăn chứ không phải sinh ra là con tỷ phú , em không ngông như mấy đại gia thừa hưởng đâu ạ , em chỉ muốn hơn giá mấy bác chút đỉnh thôi.

Chủ thớt đừng lo lắng, cái forum này nó là kĩ thuật , chán òm , lâu lâu dậy sóng cho vui , em chỉ mong anh em nói chuyện có chút kiềm chế đừng có bi hay bướm hay khoai lang gì đó là được hehehe , chừng nào admin ngăn em nói thì em chịu , mà em có phạm quy đâu mà ếch cấm em nói.


Và 1 điều cuối cùng em đang nắm giá 6.7 tr , em chờ bom của đại ca xứ Đà .....điểu của thu Hà Lội ( giờ này ngoài ấy lội dữ lắm , mưa quá mà )

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chủ thớt đừng lo lắng, cái forum này nó là kĩ thuật , chán òm , lâu lâu dậy sóng cho vui , em chỉ mong anh em nói chuyện có chút kiềm chế đừng có bi hay bướm hay khoai lang gì đó là được hehehe , chừng nào admin ngăn em nói thì em chịu , mà em có phạm quy đâu mà ếch cấm em nói.


Mình khuấy khúc này nhé  :Big Grin: 
Nói that chứ bác chủ đưa quá thiếu thông tin nên cũng khó cho anh em bắn

----------


## inhainha

BÁc Nam CNC ơi, mình không có khuyên gì bác nên hay không cả. Mình chỉ bảo trong topic Đấu giá của người khác, bàn về giá là không fair lắm. Mình chấm dứt ở đây nhé, không có khi lại ôm đầu máu  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## passion

THÔNG TIN CHO ANH EM và Chuyên gia Sờ pín:

Em đã nhờ người kiểm tra, SPINDLE này dùng *3 bạc 7* chứ không phải bạc 6 nhé!

Thanks!

----------


## Nam CNC

Ok bác inhainha , em rút kinh nghiệm sâu sắc giống mấy anh đốn cây , không bàn về giá . 

---- thông tin về em này nó xoá trên trang chủ rồi nó chỉ còn các dòng mới nhất từ năm 2014 thôi.

Em nói 1 câu luôn , con này có bạc 6xxx chuyển qua bạc 7xxx dễ òm , ai thắng ôm qua em chỉ cách làm tại chổ luôn cho nó máu , 3.7 japan thì chắc mấy em 5kw TQ mới dám so sánh , mà mấy dòng ăn kim loại thì các bác nghiên cứu trên taobao sẽ biết giá nó như thế nào , anh em chơi đồ gỗ , độ chính xác và công suất không ngon nên spindle TQ giá nó rẻ nha , các bác thử tìm 1 con shin-oh 2nd trên taobao nó bán ra sao là biết.

các bác không chịu đeo bám thì em hốt giá thấp các bác đừng khóc , don't cry joni ( nếu mua hụt thì tìm bài hát này mà nghe nhé )


cập nhật trễ xíu , em chôm ít tiền lập quỹ đen chém con này tới bến.

----------

inhainha

----------


## dungct

> Ok bác inhainha , em rút kinh nghiệm sâu sắc giống mấy anh đốn cây , không bàn về giá . 
> 
> ---- thông tin về em này nó xoá trên trang chủ rồi nó chỉ còn các dòng mới nhất từ năm 2014 thôi.
> 
> Em nói 1 câu luôn , con này có bạc 6xxx chuyển qua bạc 7xxx dễ òm , ai thắng ôm qua em chỉ cách làm tại chổ luôn cho nó máu , 3.7 japan thì chắc mấy em 5kw TQ mới dám so sánh , mà mấy dòng ăn kim loại thì các bác nghiên cứu trên taobao sẽ biết giá nó như thế nào , anh em chơi đồ gỗ , độ chính xác và công suất không ngon nên spindle TQ giá nó rẻ nha , các bác thử tìm 1 con shin-oh 2nd trên taobao nó bán ra sao là biết.
> 
> các bác không chịu đeo bám thì em hốt giá thấp các bác đừng khóc , don't cry joni ( nếu mua hụt thì tìm bài hát này mà nghe nhé )
> 
> 
> cập nhật trễ xíu , em chôm ít tiền lập quỹ đen chém con này tới bến.


Chơi vậy cho đáng mặt thành viên lâu năm, chứ cái kiểu ma cũ đè ma mới thì kính thưa bác luôn. Hàng đẹp nên không có lý do gì mà phán nữa nhé.

----------


## conga

Nghe các bác có vẻ căng con nhà anh thẳng thế nhỉ? Ngoài bắc đang mưa to, ngập đường rất chi là mát mẻ
Trong nam tình hình nhiệt độ ngày càng cao...xin gửi 1 chút nước miền bắc ( Quảng Ninh) cho các bác hạ nhiệt nhé!

----------

passion

----------


## hung1706

> Hehe hình như bác chủ ở SG thì phải. Rãnh rãnh thì mang qua cho bác Nam sơ-pín khám cho là ngon lành, anh em tin tưởng hơn, dc giá hơn :d. 
> Con spin này bác Nam nhiêˋu kinh nghiệm roài, có giá trâˋn roài thì khó cho bác chủ bán dc giá cao hơn nên chơˋ khám xong tính típ 
> Bộ XY hình như bác Huy trà đá cnc cung câ´p thì phải


Em xin trích cái cmt trước cho các bác phân xử. 
Chú dungct à. Chú đến trái đất này làm gì vậy? Chửi đổng, xác nhận giá trị món hàng, mua hàng hay có mục đích khác? Cụ có mua hàng không? Nếu cần thiết thì mình có thể xác nhận cho cái nguồn gốc chú tạo acc từ cái máy tính nào và là chi nhánh của cụ nào với mục đích gì nhé. Nhưng thôi không việc gì phải hại nhau như vậy nên cụ lên ngồi cho mình lạy 1 cái rồi mình lặn cho đẹp vùng trời nhà cụ nhé. Thành thật chia buồn cho cụ vì có lẽ cụ thuộc Cung Bọ Cạp  :Smile: )

Trở lại chủ đề chính nhé. Trong cmt này mình có nâng bi ai ko hay mục đích là gì ?
1- Mình đề nghị bác chủ mang đi kiểm định tại 1 nơi uy tín mà cả diễn đàn này ai cũng biết. Mục đích là gì? Giúp bác chủ hay hại bác chủ? Nếu thật sự hàng ngon thì giá trị tăng lên vài lần là ko vấn đề. Nếu hàng có không ngon thì độ lại sẽ ngon (vì mình biết tay nghề của cụ ấy nên mới mạnh dạn) chứ không vấn đề gì phải xoắn.
2- Mình có bảo con này có giá trần sẽ khó cho bác chủ, mục đích là gì? Tự hiểu nhé
3- Bộ XY ai có quan tâm đều biết nguồn từ bác trà đá, giá thật bao nhiêu alo phát hỏi ra sẽ rõ. Cái chính là nó tản đi khắp nơi và đang trong tay bác chủ nên bán lấy chênh lệch vài trăm k mình cũng chấp nhận mua vì quan trọng là giá trị mang lại từ món hàng. 

XIN LỖI CẢ DIỄN ĐÀN VÌ LÙM XÙM TÍ NHÉ  :Big Grin: .

----------


## zinken2

Đẩy bác nam 1 tý: spildl 6.8 tr 6x hay 7x ok

----------


## Nam CNC

hi vọng ông passion không dính dáng gì với ông dungct , anh em thấy sao nói vậy chứ có liên đới gì ma cũ ma mới nhỉ , ông dungct kia không cần chú nhận xét theo kiểu bề trên , hi vọng chú tham gia diễn đàn viết các bài có ích chia sẽ với anh em thì hơn thay vì đi gây chuyện với người khác mà chẳng liên quan gì đến đấu giá.

Passion là ai tui biết chứ , ngày trước tui còn chỉ cho mua hàng mà , chú mua 1 con của anh di vo di ra còn hỏi về collet YCC 16 , cái máy nhôm kia chạy ngon chưa ? nếu nói chú là người mới thì còn lâu , cũ xì à

----------


## Nam CNC

thêm 1 đại gia giữ chổ.

----------


## Ryan

Tập trung vô chuyên môn (đấu giá)  thôi anh em.
Tui theo spindle 6.900.  :Smile:

----------


## passion

> hi vọng ông passion không dính dáng gì với ông dungct , anh em thấy sao nói vậy chứ có liên đới gì ma cũ ma mới nhỉ , ông dungct kia không cần chú nhận xét theo kiểu bề trên , hi vọng chú tham gia diễn đàn viết các bài có ích chia sẽ với anh em thì hơn thay vì đi gây chuyện với người khác mà chẳng liên quan gì đến đấu giá.
> 
> Passion là ai tui biết chứ , ngày trước tui còn chỉ cho mua hàng mà , chú mua 1 con của anh di vo di ra còn hỏi về collet YCC 16 , cái máy nhôm kia chạy ngon chưa ? nếu nói chú là người mới thì còn lâu , cũ xì à


Em xin xác nhận với bác Nam là em không phải người mà bác Nam nói ở trên và bác dungct gì kia cũng không liên quan tới em nốt!
Người mà từng mua con spindle của bác Di do di ra kia em có quen, là chỗ anh em.  

Tình hình tự nhiên lại trở nên căng như dây đàn, em có chút chuyện riêng cũng đang đau đầu, vào diễn đàn thì anh em lại chém tơi bời thế này!
Nếu các bác thấy không hay xin phép cứ ý kiến, nếu mọi người đồng ý thì em xin phép admin và mọi người cho em hủy phiên đấu giá và giữ lại 2 món rồi dùng nó cho cái máy đầu tiên của em luôn!
Mấy bác làm em nản và buồn quá! Chuyện không có gì mà rồi nó đã đi xa quá ...

Chuyện đơn giản hãy để cho nó đơn giản thôi các bác nhé!
Thanks !

----------


## Ryan

Bình tỉnh chủ thớt nhé.
Mọi người ai nói gì thì nói,quan trọng nhất là việc mình làm.
Nếu bác thấy không làm gì sai trái thì cứ bỏ qua đi.




> ..., nếu mọi người đồng ý ...


Bác đừng như vậy,mà tự quyết đi, vì mổi người lại một ý thì lại có chuyện nửa.

Tui mong bác bình thản và vui vẻ tiếp tục con đường của mình.
Chúc bác thành công.

----------


## Nam CNC

tiếp cho anh ryan mất 100K và anh Zinken mất 200k và đại gia chủ chứa mất 400k , em theo 7 tr hehehe.

----------


## Ryan

Cập nhật dùm chủ thớt : spindle 7.1 tr (tui nè  :Wink: ), bàn XY 6.5tr (bác onion).

----------


## CNC PRO

Việc đầu tiên CNC PRO xin lỗi đến các thành viên vì bận việc nên không theo sát, không nhắc nhở kịp thời dẫn đến nhiều lời ra tiếng vào không hay trong phiên đấu giá.

Diễn đàn ta có Nội quy khá thoáng.. vì tin rằng anh em đều đam mê kỹ thuật. Tính tình sẽ thích ngay thẳng khẵng khái. Mặt khác các thành viên đều đã trưởng thành và có khã năng tự chịu trách nhiệm với lời nói, việc làm của mình.
Tuy nhiên thoáng quá đôi khi cũng khó xử. Như trong phiên đấu giá này.. việc tranh luận có phần gay gắt dẫn đến mất vui, mất đoàn kết. CNC PRO cũng rất khó xử vì khó lòng phân định ai đúng ai sai. Vì ai cũng có cái lý riêng của mình.

Vậy CNC PRO xin nhắc nhở chung:
- Các bạn tham gia đấu giá càng phải có trách nhiệm nhiều hơn với quyết định của mình.
- Để tập trung, những thành viên không trực tiếp tham gia đấu giá xin miễn ý kiến. Nếu có gì thấy không hay, không phải có thể lập chủ đề mới để bàn.

Trân trọng.

----------


## phuongmd

Mình cần chiếc này để sử dụng, không mua để buôn bán lại, không dìm hàng, không làm hàng, không đánh bóng tên tuổi, mua theo giá trị còn lại, sự tín nhiệm của người chủ và đánh giá chủ quan của mình.
Mình trả giá chiếc spindle này 11 triệu.
Thông tin cá nhân dưới chữ ký.

----------

passion, Ryan, unitec

----------


## passion

Từ giờ em sẽ không suy nghĩ nhiều nữa, thật sự thấy mệt đầu. Em sẽ cố gắng làm tốt nhất trách nhiệm của người đem hàng lên đấu giá, còn chuyện bên lề em cũng không nghĩ nhiều nữa.
Cảm ơn admin đã nhắc nhở và cảm ơn anh em đã quan tâm, ủng hộ!
Chúc mọi người vui vẻ!

----------


## Nam CNC

Chủ trại đã xuất hiện ... đúng theo kế hoạch của em , nó vượt xa và nhanh hơn em đoán , em xin rút .

----------


## phuongmd

> Nếu xác nhận rõ thì em sẽ có bước giá 8tr chơi tới cùng với các bác.





> Chủ trại đã xuất hiện ... đúng theo kế hoạch của em , nó vượt xa và nhanh hơn em đoán , em xin rút .


Tréo ngoe cái giò ông Nam sờ chim... thế kế hoạch của ông là cái gì thế...?

----------


## Ryan

Em nó xứng được như dzậy, nhưng đường còn dài mà. :Smile:

----------


## Vincent

nói chung các bác đừng thần thánh quá con shinoh này làm gì, con 3kw TQ em xơi thép cũng ngon lành, giá hợp lý thì mua thôi.,

----------


## Nam CNC

kế hoạch của em thì không muốn người khác mua con này giá rẻ , nếu nó rẻ dưới 10 thì mọi cách em phải mua , còn bây giờ anh đưa lên 11 tr thì  chắc còn anh với nồng nàn hehehe , nhưng giờ cuối dễ bị phục kích lắm đó, anh cứ chịu chơi như con đầu tiên anh mua của em chắc chắn sẽ được.


con shinoh này thần thánh , có ai đã từng xài hàng của G7 thì sẽ hiểu , mà con 3kw này của bạn vincent là dòng gỗ hay dòng kim loại ? đơn cử chỉ so sánh độ run out và moment quán tính là chênh lệch rõ.

----------


## Gamo

Chắc lão ấy thông đồng với chủ thởt, dụ đại da phuongmd nhảy vào hốt

----------

passion

----------


## passion

Rất cảm ơn anh Phuongmd, rất đáng nể, đúng là tiền bối !
Giá đã cao như em dự đoán, xứng đáng  với giá trị của em spindle này, em thấy anh Nam CNC cư xử nó có gì đó rất dân buôn, hay nói nặng tí là có thủ đoạn  :Frown:  , mà như vậy thì không có đẹp, mất hết hình tượng.
Có lẽ chiếc spindle đã thuộc về người biết yêu quý nó, vậy là sau em spindle thần thánh của anh Nam, anh Phuongmd lại có thêm 1 em cũng khá là thần thánh nữa. Chúc mừng anh!
Nếu chỉ là chém nhau cho vui, không có ác ý thì chém như kiểu bác Gamo em thấy còn vui được chút, còn cười được một tí xíu, còn anh em nhiều bác làm tình hình xấu đi, buồn quá!
Cảm ơn mọi người!

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thật ra em xin phép góp ý, các bác đừng chém.

Thật ra thì em cũng rất thích con Sờ Pín này để làm máy phay sắt. Cần thì mười mấy hai chục triệu cũng chơi. Nhưng mà giá đã cao, mà mình ko biết là nó còn chạy được ko? Có bị rơ, long ốc ko? Sử dụng bạc đạn gì?...
Tính nhảy vào hỏi mà thấy bà con xúm vào chém nhau um sùm => làm em cũng sợ hỏi là bị chửi...

Em nghĩ là phải dân chủ, để người mua được quyền tự do hỏi & người bán có trách nhiệm trả lời cho rõ ràng, sau này khỏi quy đổ trách nhiệm. Ngược lại, những người tham gia nói chuyện phải lịch sự một tí. Đa số là dân kỹ thuật mà có người dùng những từ ngữ như dân đầu đường xó chợ => chủ thớt cũng khổ mà những người muốn mua cũng khổ.

----------


## unitec

> Mình cần chiếc này để sử dụng, không mua để buôn bán lại, không dìm hàng, không làm hàng, không đánh bóng tên tuổi, mua theo giá trị còn lại, sự tín nhiệm của người chủ và đánh giá chủ quan của mình.
> Mình trả giá chiếc spindle này 11 triệu.
> Thông tin cá nhân dưới chữ ký.


- Mình thì chưa dùng cái này bao giờ và cũng không biết giá trị thực của nó, nếu mua được thì sẽ làm máy phay sắt.
- Mình cứ theo mọi ngưòi vậy, có khi lại đến lượt, mình trả 7,2t spin ( sau đại gia phuongmd ).

----------


## unitec

> Hehe, thật ra em xin phép góp ý, các bác đừng chém.
> 
> Thật ra thì em cũng rất thích con Sờ Pín này để làm máy phay sắt. Cần thì mười mấy hai chục triệu cũng chơi. Nhưng mà giá đã cao, mà mình ko biết là nó còn chạy được ko? Có bị rơ, long ốc ko? Sử dụng bạc đạn gì?...
> Tính nhảy vào hỏi mà thấy bà con xúm vào chém nhau um sùm => làm em cũng sợ hỏi là bị chửi...
> 
> Em nghĩ là phải dân chủ, để người mua được quyền tự do hỏi & người bán có trách nhiệm trả lời cho rõ ràng, sau này khỏi quy đổ trách nhiệm. Ngược lại, những người tham gia nói chuyện phải lịch sự một tí. Đa số là dân kỹ thuật mà có người dùng những từ ngữ như dân đầu đường xó chợ => chủ thớt cũng khổ mà những người muốn mua cũng khổ.


- Cá nhân mình thấy cũng đúng, thời gian vẫn còn. bác cho chạy thử và kiểm tra độ chính xác của spin để anh em yên tâm hơn.

----------


## ahdvip

> Rất cảm ơn anh Phuongmd, rất đáng nể, đúng là tiền bối !
> Giá đã cao như em dự đoán, xứng đáng  với giá trị của em spindle này, em thấy anh Nam CNC cư xử nó có gì đó rất dân buôn, hay nói nặng tí là có thủ đoạn  , mà như vậy thì không có đẹp, mất hết hình tượng.
> Có lẽ chiếc spindle đã thuộc về người biết yêu quý nó, vậy là sau em spindle thần thánh của anh Nam, anh Phuongmd lại có thêm 1 em cũng khá là thần thánh nữa. Chúc mừng anh!
> Nếu chỉ là chém nhau cho vui, không có ác ý thì chém như kiểu bác Gamo em thấy còn vui được chút, còn cười được một tí xíu, còn anh em nhiều bác làm tình hình xấu đi, buồn quá!
> Cảm ơn mọi người!


mục đích anh đem lên bán đấu giá cũng để kiếm lợi nhuận chứ có phải cho tặng đâu, như thế nào gọi là không phải dân buôn, các anh biết được giá trị của mấy con này cũng nhờ cái con buôn Nam sờ cái pín đó.  :Wink:

----------

Nam CNC, Tuấn, unitec

----------


## Nam CNC

---Thôi kệ mang tiếng dân buôn ai nghĩ sao cũng được, hình tượng em không tự tạo ra và cũng chẳng đánh mất được , đó là do mọi người nghĩ về em , hehehe em nghĩ anh em hiểu nhau tin nhau vài người là được , chứ nhiều người hâm mộ quá nó ảo .

         --- Trên đây rất nhiều anh em thích cnc , nhưng mấy ai kiếm tiền được từ cnc , mà còn có dư để dành từ cnc chắc đếm trên đầu ngón tay , em cũng chẳng muốn nói gì , em chỉ biết mọi thứ đều có giá của nó... hàng ngon nó có giá cao , những gì em tham gia vào đây mục đích gì , ai lợi nhiều nhất mọi người hiểu , em chẳng giúp gì đâu , em cũng chẳng là bụt.
Nếu không có cái giá em bán bác chủ có mơ được cái giá bác muốn bán không ? giá mua được 2 con như vậy giá cao thấp bác biết , ai may mắn mua được là phần của người đó , chúc mừng bác . 

         ---Hi vọng giá không thay đổi nhiều hơn , chúc anh Phương có cái máy mới khai thác hết công suất em này.

----------


## Tuấn

> Rất cảm ơn anh Phuongmd, rất đáng nể, đúng là tiền bối !
> Giá đã cao như em dự đoán, xứng đáng  với giá trị của em spindle này, em thấy anh Nam CNC cư xử nó có gì đó rất dân buôn, hay nói nặng tí là có thủ đoạn  , mà như vậy thì không có đẹp, mất hết hình tượng.
> Có lẽ chiếc spindle đã thuộc về người biết yêu quý nó, vậy là sau em spindle thần thánh của anh Nam, anh Phuongmd lại có thêm 1 em cũng khá là thần thánh nữa. Chúc mừng anh!
> Nếu chỉ là chém nhau cho vui, không có ác ý thì chém như kiểu bác Gamo em thấy còn vui được chút, còn cười được một tí xíu, còn anh em nhiều bác làm tình hình xấu đi, buồn quá!
> Cảm ơn mọi người!


Đọc cái còm này của bác chủ, em mà không sợ Min bem là em văng tục rồi đấy.

----------


## anhxco

Spin em k đú nổi, bác chủ cho hỏi luôn cái " giá cao như dự đoán" của cái bộ này để e còn biết đường bid với ạ.
THanks

----------

unitec

----------


## emptyhb

Bác chủ muốn món đồ đấu giá được anh em tham gia bid nhiệt tình, có giá cao. Vậy xin hỏi chủ thớt là anh em đang được gì? ngoài hình cái spindle và vài lời mô tả. Bác làm cái clip test độ runout và tiếng động khi chạy cho anh em xem đi.

Nếu ngon mà giá chát thì cũng xứng.

Em không quan tâm tới mấy món này nên không tham gia bid. Chỉ là đọc mấy comment của bác chủ thấy bức xúc thay cho mấy bác bid ;D

----------


## dungct

Chắc có nhiều người được đại ca sờ bím mỗi tối hay sao đó mà có vẻ như khi thấy đại ca yếu thế thì bay vào topic của người ta bảo vệ đại ca như vậy chứ !
Làm ơn tôn trọng lời Admin đã nói, Bid thì vào, không bid thì ra topic khác để người có điều kiện người ta bid. 

P/s: "Cọp beo" cho lăm vào rồi thấy cái giá lại " lặng sâu". Chứ ở đó mà chuyên "sờ bím bò" ah không "bím đồ".

Giá đang là 11.000.000 có điều kiện thì bid thêm

----------


## ahdvip

> Chắc có nhiều người được đại ca sờ bím mỗi tối hay sao đó mà có vẻ như khi thấy đại ca yếu thế thì bay vào topic của người ta bảo vệ đại ca như vậy chứ !
> Làm ơn tôn trọng lời Admin đã nói, Bid thì vào, không bid thì ra topic khác để người có điều kiện người ta bid. 
> 
> P/s: "Cọp beo" cho lăm vào rồi thấy cái giá lại " lặng sâu". Chứ ở đó mà chuyên "sờ bím bò" ah không "bím đồ".
> 
> Giá đang là 11.000.000 có điều kiện thì bid thêm


tối đi nhậu offline đề xuất bổ sung cho em cái quyền BEM mấy cha nick mới mà ăn nói "chưa được dạy"  :Wink: 

Cái ông anh Phương ổng gấp gáp mà chưa bàn gì hết trơn, làm anh em chờ tới giờ chót để bít mà giờ sao bit đây.

----------


## dungct

> tối đi nhậu offline đề xuất bổ sung cho em cái quyền BEM mấy cha nick mới mà ăn nói "chưa được dạy" 
> 
> Cái ông anh Phương ổng gấp gáp mà chưa bàn gì hết trơn, làm anh em chờ tới giờ chót để bít mà giờ sao bit đây.


Hehe, em Đức cũng thân cận với Đại Ca lắm nè. Mình ăn nói thật thì mất lòng, nhưng cái đúng thì vẫn là đúng nha em. Chứ vòng vo rồi  kết cục cũng sẽ giống như bên thegioicnc vậy đó, nhớ chưa ? Không biết có tạo nick mới để tham gia ko nữa

----------


## ahdvip

> Hehe, em Đức cũng thân cận với Đại Ca lắm nè. Mình ăn nói thật thì mất lòng, nhưng cái đúng thì vẫn là đúng nha em. Chứ vòng vo rồi  kết cục cũng sẽ giống như bên thegioicnc vậy đó, nhớ chưa ? Không biết có tạo nick mới để tham gia ko nữa


kakaka, anh em trên này em thân hết mà, ai cũng như mấy ông anh không à. Cơ bản đúng sai chưa xét đến, em chỉ mới nói ở mức dùng từ của anh để nói người mà anh nói đại ca thôi, nếu định nói thật lòng nữa thì có nick cũ thì anh lấy ra nói chứ lâu lâu thấy có biến gì lôi cái nick mới toanh ra chém ko nể nang gì thôi thôi, em nhỏ thì sao cũng được chứ mấy anh em trên này toàn lớn tuổi không à.
Thôi stop mấy cái này đi để khỏi mất vui, tối em nói anh ADmin xóa mấy bài không hay trong này để tạo không khí trong lành cho bác chủ.

----------


## racing boy

Hum nay vào ms thấy um sùm thế này, E thì người ngoài ko thân wen bác nào hết, nhưng e thấy bác dungct có ý đồ đẩy giá cao hơn cho sản phẩm và nghe ngôn ngữ cũng có đôi chút giống chủ thớt chắc là bạn thân, hehe, bác namcnc thì chỉ mún xem rõ tình hình của sản phẩm để trả giá cũng ko có gì sai cả, mà định hướng giá cho sản phẩm e thấy cũng tốt đấy chứ , bác nào có kinh nghiệm thì cứ tư vấn các bác ko bít gì bám sát giá sản phẩm, bác nào cần có thể bỏ ra hơn 1, 2tr để mua là bt mà, chứ ko bít gì mà nhiều khi mua về bị đội giá nhiều cũng cay cú lém chứ . Vừa đấu giá vừa học hỏi lẫn nhau có phải hay hơn ko là cứ cầm tiền ném, aj nhiều tiền thì dc

----------


## Ryan

@chủ thớt :  :Mad: , vừa có thêm 1 người không thích bạn.
@ahdvip : không cần bem đâu anh, cứ để người ta nói điên nói khùng mà đừng thèm chú ý, tới khi mệt thì tự ngưng chứ gì. Cứ để nick đó để tui còn tránh.

----------


## hung1706

> Chắc có nhiều người được đại ca sờ bím mỗi tối hay sao đó mà có vẻ như khi thấy đại ca yếu thế thì bay vào topic của người ta bảo vệ đại ca như vậy chứ !
> Làm ơn tôn trọng lời Admin đã nói, Bid thì vào, không bid thì ra topic khác để người có điều kiện người ta bid. 
> 
> P/s: "Cọp beo" cho lăm vào rồi thấy cái giá lại " lặng sâu". Chứ ở đó mà chuyên "sờ bím bò" ah không "bím đồ".
> 
> Giá đang là 11.000.000 có điều kiện thì bid thêm


Cụ Dũng Cà Tàng à. Em lạy cụ xong rồi nên em lặn sâu lắm mà cụ xỉa xói em thì thôi cụ cho em lạy phát nữa xong em lặn típ. Em bị yếu tim mà cụ cứ cho cafe mạnh quá hà. Em biết IP láp của cụ, cụ đổi lap hay smart phone để sign in cũng vậy à, cùng 1 IP từ line net mà  :Big Grin: . 

Mà em nói thẳng cụ passion nên để tâm đến "thành phần cá biệt" này nhé, không khéo người ta hủy kèo hết đấy, người bít có quyền đấy đấy cụ nhé  :Big Grin: .

Cơ mà cụ Dũng có cho cái giá nào không sao lại ngăn ngta cmt lung tung nhỉ. Chắc phải bít ầm ầm rồi giờ cuối cụ mới ra tay ah, Dũng Cà Tàng mà đại gia nhỉ ?

----------


## onion

> hi vọng ông passion không dính dáng gì với ông dungct , anh em thấy sao nói vậy chứ có liên đới gì ma cũ ma mới nhỉ , ông dungct kia không cần chú nhận xét theo kiểu bề trên , hi vọng chú tham gia diễn đàn viết các bài có ích chia sẽ với anh em thì hơn thay vì đi gây chuyện với người khác mà chẳng liên quan gì đến đấu giá.
> 
> Passion là ai tui biết chứ , ngày trước tui còn chỉ cho mua hàng mà , chú mua 1 con của anh di vo di ra còn hỏi về collet YCC 16 , cái máy nhôm kia chạy ngon chưa ? nếu nói chú là người mới thì còn lâu , cũxì à


Chắc bác nhầm, đó là em

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## zinken2

CHUYỆN VUI 1 TÝ CHO CÁC BÁC HẠ HỎA
Ở 1 vùng thuộc nước ba Tư có 1 cái chợ, theo quy định thì ai muốn vào chợ phải có 1 món đồ gì đó để bán. Có 1 ông tây đi du lịch muốn vào chợ mà ko có đồ gì bán, sau 1 hồi suy tính ông tây quyết định lấy 1 ít gạch xây sau đó nghiền nhỏ và gói thành những gói nhỏ đem vào chợ để bán. vào chợ ông đề biển BÁN THUỐC DIỆT DỆP.
thật ko thể tin nổi là hàng bán vèo vèo, mọi người đua nhau mua và cũng chẳng ai quan tâm cách thức sử dụng ra làm sao. còn gói cuối cùng đúng phải ông khách khó tính nhất hỏi:
   Khách mua: thế thuốc diệt dệp của anh dùng như thế nào?
   Ông tây: đơn giản thôi mà, khi ông bắt được con dệp, ông banh mồm nó ra và nhét thuốc này vào nó sẽ chết.
   Khách mua: Ông có điên ko đấy? tôi mà bắt được con dệp thì tôi di 1 cái là nó chết việc gì phải dùng thuốc của ông.
   Ông tây: ồ đó cũng là 1 cách mà đạt kết quả cũng như thuốc của tôi, ông có thể làm như vậy?

thank

----------


## Vincent

các bác cãi nhau làm gì nữa , con shioh đó cứ để bác Phuongmd mua đi. Đấu giá nên chấm dứt tại đây vì đấu giá thì ít cãi nhau thì nhiều !

----------


## vudungld2010

Chào mọi người. Em được vinh hạnh test em spindle này rồi. Em có một số đánh giá như sau:
1.Ngoại hình thì như mọi người thấy trong hình, nhấn mạnh là em này chưa xài 1 lần( chưa có dấu siết ốc trên 4 chân ) chỉ trầy sơn chút ít (sơn zin).
2.Xài 3 bạc 7 nhé, collec YCC 13.
3.Chạy max 300Hz rất êm. Có video demo

----------


## vudungld2010



----------


## vudungld2010

Video em nó chạy cho mấy bác thưởng thức.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h40Y...ature=youtu.be

----------

Gamo

----------


## phuongmd

Tháo mỗi chiếc nắp mặt đầu là thấy được bi chứ cần chi phải tháo hết ra thế. Mất hết cả zin.
Hay là ông chủ định moi hết cả đồ lòng ra ng ta mới tin ah?

----------


## zinken2

xem video thì thấy con này quay ồn, chắc là ồn vì làm mát bằng gió, giá như tes luôn độ chụm tâm bằng đồng hồ so nưa thì tuyệt. mà tháo cánh gió chạy thử nữa thì nét hơn. ko dúng các cao thủ bỏ qua nhé. thông tin rõ như thế này có lẽ phải đấu với chú em của mình rồi gay nhỉ, con này là hồ lô đực (mình cố giành) cặp bồ với con hồ lô cái (sứt tai) của chú Pmd cho thơ mộng he he
thank

----------


## Tuấn

Banh xác ra thế kia rồi có biết căn lúc lắp lại ko ? Phí phạm một con máy

----------


## phuongmd

> xem video thì thấy con này quay ồn, chắc là ồn vì làm mát bằng gió, giá như tes luôn độ chụm tâm bằng đồng hồ so nưa thì tuyệt. mà tháo cánh gió chạy thử nữa thì nét hơn. ko dúng các cao thủ bỏ qua nhé. thông tin rõ như thế này có lẽ phải đấu với chú em của mình rồi gay nhỉ, con này là hồ lô đực (mình cố giành) cặp bồ với con hồ lô cái (sứt tai) của chú Pmd cho thơ mộng he he
> thank


Chết cha ròi, lại xuất hiện 1 bác nhảy ra từ bụi rậm. He he.
Anh em mình lại có cơ hội bóp rái nhau đây.

----------


## passion

Em xin lỗi bác Nam CNC và mọi người vì những lời nói làm mất lòng anh em, em cũng không có ý xấu gì cả, chỉ là nếu mọi người đặt vào hoàn cảnh của em và cách cư xử của một số anh em khác sẽ hiểu em. Em ở đây chắc rằng cũng là đứa em út, nhỏ nhất, cũng mong anh em không ghét, chỉ bảo nhưng lại cảm thấy như mình bị mọi người coi là xa lạ, đối xử không thân thiện lắm, thành ra em thật sự cũng nản.

 Với chủ đề chính là cuộc đấu giá thì thú thật đọc comment của nhiều bác không trực tiếp tham gia đấu giá làm em có lúc muốn vào xin hủy luôn cuộc đấu giá, tiền bạc tất nhiên quan trọng, nhưng không phải là tất cả các bác ạ. Và hãy vui vẻ, hòa đồng, đây là cộng đồng, nơi anh em giao lưu, chia sẻ mà!

 Đúng ra em không nên nói nhiều như vậy vì cũng muốn tình hình vui vẻ, mà em có sao nói vậy, mong các anh, các bác bỏ qua cho đứa em này!
Một lần nữa em xin lỗi anh Nam CNC và anh em!
Mong ad xóa những cmt không hay của em để không khí không căng thẳng thêm!
Cảm ơn!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## passion

Em có 2 em spindle 3.7kW này nên mới đem 1 em lên đấu giá. 1 em dự định sẽ để dùng. Con spindle đấu giá em đã nhờ mở ra kiểm tra bạc đạn và lắp lại, test chạy ok, ngon lành, không rung tẹo nào như clip. Sản phẩm đấu giá cuối cùng sẽ vẫn là đúng em đó, sẽ test trước khi giao cho anh em xem nếu yêu cầu!
 Cảm ơn mọi người!

----------


## vudungld2010

> Banh xác ra thế kia rồi có biết căn lúc lắp lại ko ? Phí phạm một con máy


Hi em cũng không muốn tháo đâu, mà mọi người cứ nghi ngờ bạc 7 hay bạc 6 nên em mới mở ra chụp hình cho mọi người xem. Video trên là quay lúc ráp vào hoàn chỉnh (may quá... :Big Grin:  nó không làm sao). Còn nếu không canh được thì đành nhờ Bác Namcnc thôi. Em có rà đồng hồ so trong miệng côn theo mắt em nhìn thì nó không nhảy vạch nào.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Như thế thì anh Phương an tâm nhé , chỉ sợ chưa qua 30 chưa phải là tết biết đâu giờ cuối có cha nào thọt lét.

----------


## passion

> Cụ Dũng Cà Tàng à. Em lạy cụ xong rồi nên em lặn sâu lắm mà cụ xỉa xói em thì thôi cụ cho em lạy phát nữa xong em lặn típ. Em bị yếu tim mà cụ cứ cho cafe mạnh quá hà. Em biết IP láp của cụ, cụ đổi lap hay smart phone để sign in cũng vậy à, cùng 1 IP từ line net mà . 
> 
> Mà em nói thẳng cụ passion nên để tâm đến "thành phần cá biệt" này nhé, không khéo người ta hủy kèo hết đấy, người bít có quyền đấy đấy cụ nhé .
> 
> Cơ mà cụ Dũng có cho cái giá nào không sao lại ngăn ngta cmt lung tung nhỉ. Chắc phải bít ầm ầm rồi giờ cuối cụ mới ra tay ah, Dũng Cà Tàng mà đại gia nhỉ ?


 Em xin nói thêm một tí để mọi người hiểu, bác dungct kia không liên quan gì tới em cả. Em cũng thấy bác này không ra làm sao cả, người cư xử lịch sự không ai dùng lời lẽ vậy!
Bác nào dám nhận định bác dungct liên quan tới em, còn dùng từ là lời lẽ giống em thì xin bác cho chứng cứ gì đó cho rõ ràng, em thấy thật sự rất ức chế với ý kiến này!

 Bác hung1706 nói chuyện như là rất hiểu chuyện, ở đây có chuyện, có vấn đề, bác cứ mạnh dạn cho mọi người thấy rõ bằng chứng để mọi người khỏi nghi ngờ gì nữa. Em đang có chuyện riêng cũng đau đầu, vào thấy mấy bác nói chuyện cứ như muốn xỏ xiên nhau, nghi ngờ, không tin tưởng người khác làm thấy nản, không hiểu mấy bác như thế nào mà nghĩ người ta vậy!

----------


## iamnot.romeo

3 bạc 7 là em vui rồi, cho em cái video test runout miệng côn nữa cho không khí lên nhiệt... Em đang đếm tiền để xuống xác đây  :Smile:

----------


## phuongmd

Mình hơi thất vọng một chút vì bạn chủ thread đã tự bóc ra đầu phần đầu gối đỡ bi (việc làm không cần thiết) - do bác nói là anh em yêu cầu - như vậy coi như vô tình phá mất tờ rinh của em cháu. Việc tháo ra lắp vào mất cái tờ rinh thì ko sao nhưng quan niệm của PHUONG MIKE nó thế, tất nhiên vấn đề kỹ thuật sẽ không có vấn đề gì.
Do đó PHUONG MIKE có đề xuất nhỏ với bác chủ thread như sau:
- Con mất tờ rinh 10.0 chai
- Con còn tờ rinh 11.5 chai.
Nếu bác chủ thread chấp nhận đề nghị này tôi sẽ điều bác sỹ đến khám cho cháu.
Bác đồng ý phương án nào thì PHUONG MIKE sẽ có ý kiến sau. Và PHUONG MIKE chỉ mua cái loại còn tờ rinh.
Thân ái và quyết thắng.

----------


## passion

> Mình hơi thất vọng một chút vì bạn chủ thread đã tự bóc ra đầu phần đầu gối đỡ bi (việc làm không cần thiết) - do bác nói là anh em yêu cầu - như vậy coi như vô tình phá mất tờ rinh của em cháu. Việc tháo ra lắp vào mất cái tờ rinh thì ko sao nhưng quan niệm của PHUONG MIKE nó thế, tất nhiên vấn đề kỹ thuật sẽ không có vấn đề gì.
> Do đó PHUONG MIKE có đề xuất nhỏ với bác chủ thread như sau:
> - Con mất tờ rinh 10.0 chai
> - Con còn tờ rinh 11.5 chai.
> Nếu bác chủ thread chấp nhận đề nghị này tôi sẽ điều bác sỹ đến khám cho cháu.
> Bác đồng ý phương án nào thì PHUONG MIKE sẽ có ý kiến sau. Và PHUONG MIKE chỉ mua cái loại còn tờ rinh.
> Thân ái và quyết thắng.


 Em sẽ vẫn đấu giá và bán đúng em spindle đã đăng ban đầu, em này đã mở kiểm tra, ráp lại và test chạy ok. 

 Video test runout miệng côn sẽ có up sau cho các bác !
Thanks!

----------


## phuongmd

Mình đấu lung tung
- Con mất tờ rinh 9.5 chai
- Con còn tờ rinh 12 chai.

----------


## passion

> Mình đấu lung tung
> - Con mất tờ rinh 9.5 chai
> - Con còn tờ rinh 12 chai.


Em chỉ đấu con đã tháo ra kiểm tra kia nhé!
Con còn lại em để lại dùng, theo đánh giá chính xác thì em này(em để lại, chỉ show) có lẽ không phải còn zin như em đấu giá. Mà không đẹp bằng em đấu giá đâu!
Anh thông cảm nhé, vậy ok thì giá anh đấu là 9.5tr cho spindle nhé, sản phẩm đấu giá cam kết chính là sản phẩm từ đầu đã đem lên đấu!
Thanks!

----------


## zinken2

> Mình đấu lung tung
> - Con mất tờ rinh 9.5 chai
> - Con còn tờ rinh 12 chai.


...
Chữ trinh kia cũng có ba, bẩy đường.
....
sàn đấu có biến rồi

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Passion hơi vội , nếu có kinh nghiệm đầu tiên dùng bút sơn lấy dấu đai ốc và cốt , sau đó chỉ cần tháo đai ốc, tháo cái mặt bích nhỏ là thấy bạc gì liền không cần rút roto ra, sau đó ráp lại đúng vạch sơn là ok . Việc tháo ra ráp lại chạy êm , không runout thì chẳng ảnh hưởng gì đâu , chỉ có điều tính cách anh Phương này khoái sự hoàn hảo nên ảnh có cảm giác hơi khó chịu 1 chút.

Em nghĩ mình tự tin con nào cũng ok cứ lấy con T-rin làm con đấu giá , chỉ cần so runout trước khi bàn giao là ok , anh Phương có vẻ nóng rồi , phang 12 tr rồi nhé , còn hơn 3 ngày nữa mà anh.

----------


## phuongmd

Con nào zin, con nào đấu passion sờ pín?

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác chủ đừng có sao động quá , giá cả nhảy nhót anh em khác e ngại. Nếu cái con mở ra là đấu giá , bây giờ là 9.5tr thì em còn cái quỹ 500K là đủ 10tr em chơi tiếp ( nói là làm )

Em bid cái con đấu mở ra xem 9.6tr nhé.

Bác chủ đừng lo , con nào xấu chẳng sao , về nhà ông Phương này cũng sơn lại màu xám thôi, cứ lấy con kia ra cho anh Phương nắm cái giá cho an lòng.

----------


## passion

> Bác chủ đừng có sao động quá , giá cả nhảy nhót anh em khác e ngại. Nếu cái con mở ra là đấu giá , bây giờ là 9.5tr thì em còn cái quỹ 500K là đủ 10tr em chơi tiếp ( nói là làm )
> 
> Em bid cái con đấu mở ra xem 9.6tr nhé.
> 
> Bác chủ đừng lo , con nào xấu chẳng sao , về nhà ông Phương này cũng sơn lại màu xám thôi, cứ lấy con kia ra cho anh Phương nắm cái giá cho an lòng.


Em đem đấu con nào, giờ em đấu đúng con đó tiếp là em làm đúng mà bác Nam. Còn chuyện em mở ra rồi thì em nghĩ nó không vấn đề, cái quan trọng là nó hoạt động hoàn hảo.
Mà bác nói em sao động là sao? Em không biết sao chứ nhìn nó chạy không rung tẹo nào, khá là êm là thấy yêu quá, thấy tiếc ..

----------


## passion

> Con nào zin, con nào đấu passion sờ pín?


Con đấu giá là con nằm phía trên nhé bác!
Con kia em giữ lại, em nói thật, con em đem đấu có lẽ tốt hơn con mà em để lại tính dùng đó, con em để lại chắc dùng rồi, không phải zin như con kia. Mà quan điểm bác con kia mở rồi, bác không thích nữa thì em chịu!
Thanks!

----------


## phuongmd

> Bác chủ đừng lo , con nào xấu chẳng sao , về nhà ông Phương này cũng sơn lại màu xám thôi, cứ lấy con kia ra cho anh Phương nắm cái giá cho an lòng.


-- Có con đem ra bắc phải đi hàn lại đó.
-- Con còn lại phải còn tờ rinh.
Lỡ của bác chủ là chưa thận trọng cái zin của nó vì sau quy trình lắp ráp là test thử (mình cẩn thận cái đó thôi). Có những cái chỉ cần tháo là mất đến nửa giá trị (làm kỹ thuật nhiều anh em đã biết).

----------


## Mechanic

Bữa có đi ngang để ý thấy em này đang phù hợp với con mà công ty mình cần thay thế. Nghe nói là bạc 6xxx nên mình đã chuẩn bị sẳn bạc 7xxxC P4 để cho phù hợp với công việc hơn. Ai ngờ hôm nay em nó lại là 7xxx nên giá " bay vù vù " mà dòng P5 ( chuyên cho gỗ, phi kim ) thì bên mình cũng phải thay lại P4 hoặc P3 ( do đó, nếu khi em mua được, anh em nào cần dùng thì liên hệ mình gửi tặng 3 cái bearing của Spindle này nha )

Thật ra cũng đã lỡ mua đồ cả rồi. *Mình đưa giá là 14.000.000*  cho sản phẩm đúng như cam kết ( Hàng chưa sử dụng, bạc chuẩn theo máy,không thay thế, không rung lắc rơ ...). QUAN TRỌNG, nếu mà bạc Zin 6xxx mà mua bạc 7xxx tự gắn vào để cho giá cao là mình cancel trực tiếp và report cho admin nhé. Mất lòng trước, được lòng sau. Công ty mình hơi khó vụ này.Còn thay bạc thì bên công ty mình có thiết bị sẽ tự lo phần này. 








Gửi các AE đang tham gia và đang theo dõi: Thật ra mình phải bấm bụng để đưa ra cái [ giá này + 3 bạc 7XXXC P4 ( giá thì chắc anh em cũng rõ) + chi phí cân chỉnh lại (Chứ đã mở bung ra rồi ráp lại thì chẳng được như Japan nó làm đâu) ] là vì công việc đang gấp rút cần thiết chứ khôg gấp thì mình không theo được giá này đâu  :Frown:  , chứ mình chẳng chơi ngông hay hớt tay trên của ai. Bên mình chuyên những sản phẩm này do đó nếu AE có nhu cầu giao lưu thì mình sẽ cố gắng hỗ trợ anh em có sản phẩm tốt xài. Grease High Speed ( USA, Gremany, Japan ) + Bearing ... tất nhiên phải hàng chuẩn và gía nhẹ nhàng.

NẾU KHÔNG CÓ DUYÊN, THÌ ANH EM NÀO CÓ SẢN PHẨM TƯƠNG TỰ GIÚP PM MÌNH GẤP. AE NÀO MUA ĐƯỢC MÀ CẦN BEARING P4 THÌ MÌNH SẼ NHƯỢNG LẠI CHO VÌ CŨNG KHÔNG CẦN LÀM GÌ KHÁC. 

p/s: Bác cứ ghi số vào con nào bác đấu giá, chứ 2 con chẳng biết con nào là con nào !

----------

CKD, Nam CNC, passion

----------


## phuongmd

> Em đem đấu con nào, giờ em đấu đúng con đó tiếp là em làm đúng mà bác Nam. Còn chuyện em mở ra rồi thì em nghĩ nó không vấn đề, cái quan trọng là nó hoạt động hoàn hảo.
> Mà bác nói em sao động là sao? Em không biết sao chứ nhìn nó chạy không rung tẹo nào, khá là êm là thấy yêu quá, thấy tiếc ..





> Con đấu giá là con nằm phía trên nhé bác!
> Con kia em giữ lại, em nói thật, con em đem đấu có lẽ tốt hơn con mà em để lại tính dùng đó, con em để lại chắc dùng rồi, không phải zin như con kia. Mà quan điểm bác con kia mở rồi, bác không thích nữa thì em chịu!
> Thanks!


Trân trọng sự nhiệt tình, quân tử của bạn và trách nhiệm đối với ngưòi mua. Phuong Mike trả lại bạn với giá 11.5tr chiếc đã test.
Sorry vì sự kỹ tính.

P/S Nếu mua được nó thì nhờ bác *Nam sờ pím* mua cho lọ sơn xám nha. Ka ka

----------

passion

----------


## passion

Em khẳng định lần nữa là em đăng đấu giá con nào sẽ giao đúng con đó nhé các bác!
Đây là em đấu giá trong 2 em:

Thanks!

----------


## Tuấn

Không có ý định dìm hàng bác chủ, cũng không rõ qui trình lắp bạc chặn cho con spin này, nhưng em chia xẻ chút về kinh nghiệm lắp phớt chặn nước bên em.

Bọn em hay dùng phớt chặn nước cho mấy cái cánh khuấy. Khá đắt, khá tốt. Giá gần 5000usd/ 1 cái phớt. Lắp đúng chạy 15 năm không vấn đề, không biết cách lắp chạy 6 tháng là hỏng.
Bác nào ở Bình định sẽ biết một công ty dược phẩm ở đấy có hơn 50 chú làm ở phòng cơ điện. Em biết thế nào các chú này cũng mở ra xem nó là cái giống gì mà đắt thế, liệu có chế được không. Đã chỉ chỏ tận tình, rằng là đừng có mở ra, còn muốn mở thì phải lắp như thế này, thế này mà y như rằng 6 tháng sau : anh ơi cứu em với. Chạy êm, runout không có ý nghĩa gì ở đây cả.

Về sau tất cả phớt này em bôi sơn oánh dấu ốc, mở ra là hết bảo hành ạ.

----------


## passion

> Không có ý định dìm hàng bác chủ, cũng không rõ qui trình lắp bạc chặn cho con spin này, nhưng em chia xẻ chút về kinh nghiệm lắp phớt chặn nước bên em.


Vâng! Em không biết phải nói gì luôn! Chỉ là hơi buồn, hơi thất vọng một chút, không phải vì đã mở spindle ra mà là vì vẫn cảm thấy anh em có vẻ không thân thiện với em cho lắm! Dù sao thì khi mở spindle ra cũng đã giúp em và mọi người không còn nghĩ spindle này dùng bạc 6 nữa! 
P/s: Nếu spindle này thuộc về bác Mechanic thì em nó sẽ được những người có chuyên môn hơn, có đủ thiết bị, có lẽ bác Tuấn sẽ không nghĩ đó là những người thợ "6 tháng" kia.
Chúc các bác vui vẻ! Cảm ơn ý kiến của bác Tuấn!

----------


## Nam CNC

bác chủ cập nhật giá đi , 14tr rồi , chóng mặt quá. 


--- Bác chủ đừng để ý cấu chuyện , anh em kỹ thuật cái tính nó hơi cà giựt thôi , bác chủ đã làm hết trách nhiệm , chứng minh mọi thứ rõ ràng , bây giờ bác chỉ còn đợi tới ngày 10/8 nữa là hết , em thấy bác chủ hơi nhạy cảm , em thấy càng nói nhiều em càng khoái vì nó không hót anh em không thèm nói.
--- Cũng đứng về phía khách hàng , còn 1 điều duy nhất nữa là nut và collet của nó.

Bác chủ có thể giúp anh em 1 bộ nut đầy đủ YCC13 và collet 12mm và 6mm là chuẩn nhất , em nghĩ 14tr bác cũng rất vui và rất sẵn lòng khuyến mãi người thắng 1 bộ , mua hàng đẹp kế bên Tùng Ngũ Kim có Chú Vinh bán mấy món này , toàn hàng đẹp như mới của japan.

----------


## passion

> bác chủ cập nhật giá đi , 14tr rồi , chóng mặt quá. 
> 
> 
> --- Bác chủ đừng để ý cấu chuyện , anh em kỹ thuật cái tính nó hơi cà giựt thôi , bác chủ đã làm hết trách nhiệm , chứng minh mọi thứ rõ ràng , bây giờ bác chỉ còn đợi tới ngày 10/8 nữa là hết , em thấy bác chủ hơi nhạy cảm , em thấy càng nói nhiều em càng khoái vì nó không hót anh em không thèm nói.
> --- Cũng đứng về phía khách hàng , còn 1 điều duy nhất nữa là nut và collet của nó.
> 
> Bác chủ có thể giúp anh em 1 bộ nut đầy đủ YCC13 và collet 12mm và 6mm là chuẩn nhất , em nghĩ 14tr bác cũng rất vui và rất sẵn lòng khuyến mãi người thắng 1 bộ , mua hàng đẹp kế bên Tùng Ngũ Kim có Chú Vinh bán mấy món này , toàn hàng đẹp như mới của japan.


Cảm ơn ý kiến của anh Nam, có lẽ em hơi nhạy cảm thật. Còn phần collet thì thì em sẽ nhờ người tìm kiếm và tất nhiên đấy là hàng tặng kèm theo spindle rồi! Tại em cũng không rành phần này lắm, nên em đều phải nhờ người có kinh nghiệm hơn giúp cả, như vậy em cũng tin tưởng, an tâm hơn! Cảm ơn anh Nam CNC!

----------


## passion

Cập nhật tình hình đấu giá đến lúc này:
1. Spindle : đang thuộc về bác Mechanic - 14tr, thứ 2 là bác phuongmd - 11tr5.
2. Bàn xy: đang thuộc về bác onion - 6tr5, thứ 2 là bác tiinicat - 6tr4.
Thanks!

----------


## Mechanic

Chào passion, anh kiem tra lai giup minh bộ collect và nut cho dung chuan theo Spindle. Dau locknut nay khong phai chuan YCC theo manual cua Spindle.

----------


## passion

> Chào passion, anh kiem tra lai giup minh bộ collect và nut cho dung chuan theo Spindle. Dau locknut nay khong phai chuan YCC theo manual cua Spindle.


Dạ, trong hình đang lắp tạm là ER20, em nhờ mua YCC về lắp vào là ok!

----------


## DuyNguyen

> Chào anh em!  Rất thương tiếc, lưỡng lự nửa muốn bán, nửa lại không nhưng em cũng đành phải đưa 2 món đồ cực đẹp mà em yêu quý, nâng niu lên đấu giá. Hi vọng sẽ có người chủ mới cũng nâng niu 2 em nó!
> 
> *1. Spindle Shin-oh Japan, 3.7kW, 17400rpm, date 2010, 200V, 300Hz. 
> *Khối lượng: 16kg, dài: 378mm, rộng(chiều ngang mặt đế):118mm. Khoảng cách từ mặt đế đến tâm gá dao: 60mm.
> 
> Hàng mới chưa qua sử dụng, nước sơn vẫn zin, chỉ bị trầy do thời gian và vận chuyển.
> GIÁ KHỞI ĐIỂM: 6 triệu.
> 
> *2. Combo XY IKO Japan, hành trình 300x300mm.*
> ...


Lang thang trên mạng thì thấy bác có bán bộ này, đang cần dùng để lên con cnc phay mấy cái mặt bích cho máy rang cà phê của mình, Spindle giá cao quá mình theo không nổi, còn bộ Combo Xy đẹp vậy mà ít người đấu giá, em xin đặt giá bộ XY này là 7tr, thông tin vui lòng xem chữ ký.

----------


## unitec

> Lang thang trên mạng thì thấy bác có bán bộ này, đang cần dùng để lên con cnc phay mấy cái mặt bích cho máy rang cà phê của mình, Spindle giá cao quá mình theo không nổi, còn bộ Combo Xy đẹp vậy mà ít người đấu giá, em xin đặt giá bộ XY này là 7tr, thông tin vui lòng xem chữ ký.


 Chưa hết giờ đâu, thời gian còn dài, chúc bạn chiến thắng.

----------


## robot3t

Tiếp tục bộ XY 7,1 triệu.

----------


## CKD

Thử vận may XY - giá 7tr2

----------


## robot3t

Tiếp tục bộ XY 7,3 triệu.

----------


## Mr.L

XY 7tr4 bộ xy

----------


## robot3t

Chúc mừng, ^.^

----------

Mr.L

----------


## tiinicat

Minh 7t5 nha!

----------


## passion

Em xin tổng kết!
1, Spindle đã thuộc về bác Mechanic - 14tr.
2, Bộ xy thuộc về bác Mr.L 7tr4.

Sau khi giao dịch xong, em xin góp một khoản nhỏ ủng hộ diễn đàn. Cảm ơn mọi người, mong anh em sẽ bỏ qua cho những chuyện tranh cãi đã có ở topic này!
Thân!

----------

Mechanic, Mr.L

----------


## CKD

Giờ chỉ còn chờ chủ thớt vào xác nhận thôi.
Chúc mừng những người thắng cuộc.

Hic hic.. giờ phút quan trọng vậy mà cái đường net dở chứng.. phải chuyển qua 3G.. chạy đua với mấy cụ không kịp roài.

----------

Mechanic, passion

----------


## passion

> Giờ chỉ còn chờ chủ thớt vào xác nhận thôi.
> Chúc mừng những người thắng cuộc.
> 
> Hic hic.. giờ phút quan trọng vậy mà cái đường net dở chứng.. phải chuyển qua 3G.. chạy đua với mấy cụ không kịp roài.


Dạ, em thấy mạng chậm cũng là một phần, mà hosting diễn đàn mình có lẽ chậm nữa nên load không nổi, mặc dù mấy page khác vẫn load khá tốt!
Hi vọng sau này admin sẽ có giải pháp để cải thiện tình hình để những phiên đấu giá sau vui hơn!

----------


## passion

> Minh 7t5 nha!


Chia buồn với bác, tại vì bác cmt đã sau 23h00. 
Cảm ơn bác!

----------


## phuongmd

Chúc mừng các bạn thắng cuộc.
Mình thua.
P/S: Cho mình gửi lời cảm ơn bạn Huy bộc phá.
Há há

----------

Mechanic, Mr.L

----------


## Mechanic

Xin trân trọng gửi lời cám ơn đến tất cả những anh em đã tham gia và theo dõi. Mong rằng có dịp được gặp gỡ và học hỏi kinh nghiệm từ mọi người. Bác chủ nhắn tin giúp mình cách thức và thời gian giao dịch. Tin rằng mọi chuyện sẽ tốt đẹp.

P/s: - Ngoài thời gian cầm "mõ lết" thì mình cũng ít ít thời gian được cầm "súng". Nay chia sẽ với AE tấm hình chụp được nhân dịp quốc khánh nước bạn. Mong gặp gỡ với những anh em có cùng sở thích.


Hơn nữa, nếu thời gian cho phép, mình sẽ chụp ảnh con Spindle để anh em có thể cùng nhau thảo luận. 

Mechanic

----------

CKD

----------


## passion

Dạ, anh Mr.L cũng đã liên hệ em, em sẽ báo địa chỉ để 2 anh chiến thắng đấu giá đến nhận hàng.
Thanks!

----------


## Mechanic

> Dạ, anh Mr.L cũng đã liên hệ em, em sẽ báo địa chỉ để 2 anh chiến thắng đấu giá đến nhận hàng.
> Thanks!


Chắc dùng từ "may mắn đạt được" sẽ hay hơn từ " chiến thắng " đó Passion ơi.

----------

passion

----------


## ducduy9104

Tình hình là sáng nay đi bãi Q8 thấy 2 bộ XY như bác chủ đang tháo xuống, tiếc là đã bị ông Minh gà nào đó mua rồi. Bác nào ham hố bộ này tìm ông Minh đó xem có lẽ sẽ có giá tốt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nam CNC

tốt ? bác biết giá bán bao nhiêu không ? chưa tháo các phụ kiện vớ vẩn là 150K/1kg vậy giá vốn cũng từ 6tr hoặc hơn 1 tí , Minh vĩnh viễn ở đầu đường Vĩnh Viễn hay ông Minh cuối đường ông nào cũng bán giá trên trời cả , nếu Nam cnc vào xem ngày hôm kia thì anh em mới có giá ngon được hehehe.

À bác chủ thớt lưu ý khi mua nut YCC 13 nhớ mua nut từ cán thẳng nối dao nhé , loại đó được cân bằng động tốc độ cao chứ mua từ cán BT30 thì mấy em đó chỉ được cân ở tầm 10Krpm thôi , lên 18Krpm có thể gây rung.

----------

ducduy9104, Mechanic, Mr.L

----------


## ducduy9104

> tốt ? bác biết giá bán bao nhiêu không ? chưa tháo các phụ kiện vớ vẩn là 150K/1kg vậy giá vốn cũng từ 6tr hoặc hơn 1 tí , Minh vĩnh viễn ở đầu đường Vĩnh Viễn hay ông Minh cuối đường ông nào cũng bán giá trên trời cả , nếu Nam cnc vào xem ngày hôm kia thì anh em mới có giá ngon được hehehe.
> 
> À bác chủ thớt lưu ý khi mua nut YCC 13 nhớ mua nut từ cán thẳng nối dao nhé , loại đó được cân bằng động tốc độ cao chứ mua từ cán BT30 thì mấy em đó chỉ được cân ở tầm 10Krpm thôi , lên 18Krpm có thể gây rung.


Hi hi em cũng đếch hiểu sao 150k/kg mà mua được thấy để lên cân quay 1 vòng trái đất vào con số 98  :Stick Out Tongue: . Bà mập kêu "bộ này 15tr, 15tr mừng quá" thôi bỏ xuống tháo tấm thép 50kg ra  :Wink:

----------

